# BF Bad Company 2 High Ping



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

So every time i try to play multiplayer in a server where is like 17-32 players it's really lagging. My in-game ping (latency) is always something like 140-500. But if there is under 15 players my ping is still like 150, but it's not lagging. Also BC 2 Vietnam isn't lagging so much as normal BC 2 online. Okay it's like in Vietnam you can play okay with 15 players. In normal multiplayer you can play okay with 12 players. I've tried different servers all from Europe. Not work. I've done many things, but anything doesn't work. Single-player works fine so it's not in my hardware. My specs are: Win 7 (32-bit), 4gb ram, 1gb ATI Radeon Hd 5670 video card, AMD Athlon 64 Dual Core Processor 4000+, CPU count:2. Those are basic. I've been readied many forums and thread, but no so is there anything what i can do? I tell you if i get it working.


----------



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

How do you connect to the internet?

Is it directly to the modem or is it through a router?

What is speed broadband service do you subscribe to?
Have you tried running ping tests via websites like http://www.speedtest.net/ to check what pings you get?

If you try the speed test for your internet connection first that will help you narrow down probable factors within your home.


----------



## Mooncatt (Jun 20, 2008)

i also play bc2. pings have always been inaccurate, i KNOW my ping on bc2 is not as high as the game says it is and i dont suffer lag......but if you are suffering from lag then check your bb speeds first


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

My speeds are fine i have checked it and i think it's trough router


----------



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

How much do you know about your router?

If you can tell us the make and model number we can help guide you open up ports for that game to see if it cures your problem.


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

Not much yes i can get those informations. Thats the model name: D-Link DSL-2640B. Lets hope you can fix this


----------



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

Right,

Here goes.

Open Internet Explorer.

In the address bar type http://192.168.62.1 and then press enter.

You should be presented with a prompt box asking you to fill in your user name and password.

If you haven't changed the user name and/or password you will usually find it on a sticky label fixed to the base of the router.
If it has nothing and it's a factory set user name and password then it will most probably be as follows.

Username: admin
Password: admin
(remember to make sure that your caps lock is off)

If you have changed it then enter the user name and password that you have changed it to.
You should then be presented with the routers interface page.

Somewhere in one of those options you should have the IP Address for your computer which you will need to take a note of.

Towards the top of this page you should see a series of tabs and some tabs on the left. Click the one that says advanced at the top and then click the one that says port forwarding on the left.

Here, you can now enter the settings of any programs or games that you wish to bypass the firewall settings of your router.

Now,

You should see some text boxes below the heading Port Forwarding Configuration (or something to that effect)

Between the text boxes called Name and TCP there will be one that will look like <<Application Name.
Click that because the router may have the game or application in there. If not then just type it as follows.

Name: Battlefield Bad Company 2 
<< Application Name 
TCP: 80,13505,18121
UDP: 10000,18126,18395

Click add/apply

Underneath the ones you have just filled out you will have more text boxes.

IP Address: (type the IP that identifies your computer to the router here)
<< Select Your Computer 
TCP: 18126,18390,18395
UDP: 18126,18390,18395

(In the drop box called select your computer it should/might have your IP address. Just select that instead of typing in your computers IP manually.)

Click add/apply.

The settings above should see you right but just in case, i'm also going to say that you should add Steam to these ports as well.

Name: Steam 
<< Application Name 
TCP: 27014-27050
UDP: 3478-4380

IP Address: (type the IP that identifies your computer to the router here)
<< Select Your Computer 
UDP: 27000-27030

Some of that is part fact part guess work as it's been a couple of weeks since having to set up a D-Link router for someone.
I'm hoping it will help you on your way to resolving the issue.

Let us know if this helps or not.


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

So i think i did the port opening wrong cause it looked so different than you guys advice, but i get it almost 100% lag free. I just run the game in 640x480 resolution and then it won't lag, but my ping is still high so i get kicked in many games.


----------



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

If you've managed to do some of it then I'm guessing that you are are almost there. Especially If the game is running almost lag free.

Bare with my friend and I'll see if there is another way that I can help you out.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Some generals first...
With BC2, in the server browser, you will see aping value- this is generally about right in terms of ping to the server. In game, when you check on the scoreboard, you see you latency- NOT ping. Latency is the time for it to go from your computer to the server, get processed, and return. Round trip time, if you prefer. This gives you a rough guide to how well the server is performing- if the latency is around twice the ping, its not bad, the more in excess of twice, the laggier the server. try finding one where it stays fairly stable, if possible.
secondly, 32 man servers have from the start suffered more from lag. 24 and under tend to be more stable (although I play almost always on a 32). 
Pinging over about 300 is bad; it lags you badly, and also lags other players due to the wonderful "lag balance" system that Dice implemented. Check other players- if there are high pings, it may be these are draggibg you down if you have a good ping, alternatively, if you are the high pinger, you may be dragging others down (thats not meant to be offensive  ) and causes all round lag. 

If you get stuck, you can always come to out server (search for band of brothers in server) - look for vicious penguin), or tell them I recommended having a look. generally we have a few good helpers, and may be able to see whats happening ingame.

best of luck


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay first i know that in-game shows your latency. And i see lots of players who have high same type ping like me. I report if get this solved.


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

This problem is in the game not in my connection i tried like all Finnish servers what i found and my ping or "latency" is still like 200-400. Smallest was like 159 when i didn't move so it's not in servers also. Something in that game, but what? Like to know .


----------



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

Follow these instructions from this site.

Battlefield Bad Company 2: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-2640B/Battlefield_Bad_Company_2.htm

Steam Client: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-2640B/Steam_Client.htm

Steam Server: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DSL-2640B/Steam_Server.htm

Those instructions should allow you to set up Battlefield, and also Steam, to bypass the firewall in the router and in theory reduce your pings. Should the firewall be part of the issue.

It would also be best to check the broadband speed test link in my first post again.
Check the speed you get compared to the price you pay for your broadband.

Also, check to see if there is some sort of traffic management, or throttling as it's otherwise known, with your ISP.
Some broadband providers implement traffic management policies for specific types of internet traffic.
It shouldn't be a case that your ISP is doing this with your connection unless your a heavy downloader and it's highly unlikely that they would do this with traffic attributed to gaming but it's worth a look.

Do you have any other programs running in the background that could interfere with your online activities?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

We have problems in our server due to the high pings. Strangely enough, its not a problem when there are 10 or so people, but when it starts to get near full, then its laggy.

The weird thing is, our server is based in London, and the British players have higher ping than our Swedish members. Go figure that out 

Its also a Rackage server, so not sure if its something their end. 

Gulo, is yours Rackage or something else, as in the lower ping?

--

As for the actual question here, I tend to turn off my antivirus and firewall when gaming, but that's just me


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Eddie- believe we have a rackage server, and seems to be good. Generally I ping around 17, maybe a bit less, in game reports around 77, although lately it has been rising to the 100-110 range. UK players (several in Scotland) are generally 100-130, others include Greece around 140-150, rarely get anything above 200. The odd one at 250, but thats about it, bar a few 300s from the outer reaches.

Last time I was on yours I got about 80 I think, might have to try aain and see how it is.

It seems that lag is becoming a bigger problem, regardless of ping. Hitreg is failing to register properly- lot of 1 shot kills appear, but checking with the shooter shows they got a stream of hits. Many good hits (with indicators) failing to register on the targets end, again regardless of ping. Some thought say it is down to the old plasma backend, which is slowing down and causing lag. Whatever the cause, lag is getting to be a worse problem, and does not seem to be ping related to as great an extent as it really should.


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

I try it again when i got a bit time, but i report if it solves it. Let's hope the best


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

No i don't get it work i think it's in the program, but works better than then when i start playing first time. Let's look forward!


----------



## Osku598 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ea guys didnt get this to work with me so i think that you cant also. Thx for all help. Of course you can send some reply to me if you have ideas


----------

